# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  حل مشکل نمایش ناخوانای حروف فارسی در دیتابیس چتروم

## Rad Data

با سلام و خسته نباشید
با حروف فارسی و کاراکتر ها در دیتابیس مشکل داشتم
من چند روز پیش چت روم ای تی چت رو برای یکی از دوستام توی هاست رایگان نصب کردم. دیتابیسش کاملا فارسی بود
ولی حالا که برای خودم توی هاستم نصب میکنم حروف فارسی و کاراکتر ها بصورت حروف اجق وجق و ناخوانا ذخیره میشه :گریه:  :گریه: 
پس فکر کنم این به این معنیه که اسکریپت میتونه دیتابیسو فارسی ذخیره کنه :لبخند گشاده!: 
Collation رو هم روی utf8-persian-ci قرار دادم ولی مشکل حل نشد :افسرده: 
اینم لینک دانلود ای تی چت
http://up.phpchat.ir/Documents/et_ch...hpchat.ir).zip
لطفا کمکم کنید...ممنون :خجالت:

----------


## Rad Data

ایا زبان فارسی به type در دیتابیس ربط داره؟
من به دیتابیس اون هاست رایگان رفتم و دیدم که type روی MyISAM هست
حالا من چجوری type رو به MyISAM تغیر بدم؟
اگه تغیر بدم درست میشه؟
لطفا کمک کنید خو
ممنون :افسرده:

----------


## Rad Data

کسی نیست کمک کنه....چند روزه درگیرم...ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## afshin9032

یونیکد خود database هم بررسی کردید که با جداول یکسان هست یا نه !!

----------


## Rad Data

با سلام مجدد
یعنی چی؟...چجوری؟...از کجا؟...من تازه کارم...ممنون میشم کاملتر توضیح بدین

----------

